# My rhom



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey everyone well its been about 2 months now with my rhom, and hes been great. One thing though is that his eyes havent gotten red yet. When I first got him, his eyes were very red. The temperature is 78-80 F, and I feed him shrimp almost everyday. Should I just be more patient or is there something missing. Im thinking of ordering a powerhead and some peat granule, should I?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

what size is he? they dont get them til 5-6" maybe even later. or maybe its not even a rhom


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i bought a "black piranha" at one of my lfs's only to find out it's a Serrasalmus altuvei which is sweet by my book. get a pic up and try to get a positive id on it.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah get a pic so people can ID it. It might just be too young.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

No, trust me its a rhom. I'll bump up the pictures of my rhom in the ID section and Ill post a link here for the lazy ones haha. He did have red eyes, fully when I got him, and some red on his gills, but lately they look like they kinda get red, but when Im around he gets scared and gets all pale.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Click me, please.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

sweet rhom...mine looks just like him(coloration and everything) but i dont have a positive id on him yet


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks exactly like my sanchezi. are you sure it aint? have you checked for belly scutes?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

What are scutes? The guy I bought it off of said it was from Peru.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

little spikes on his belly. lots of fish are from peru. doesnt make it a rhom


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you have a picture of a close up? I dont see anything on his belly..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

OKay nm, I found the thread made by Frank about I.Ding those kind. Hes a rhom


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.opefe.com/sanchezi.html


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

NOOO!!!

Hes.....a......SPILO..omg.......Im going to commit suicide.....
















to the guy that sold me it!










Dont rhoms have scutes too??? (PLEASE SAY YES....)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Dont rhoms have scutes too??? (PLEASE SAY YES....)
> [snapback]1007313[/snapback]​


I just checked mine, no scutes.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i think they will start to get their distintive red eye at around 6 inches. but i have seen ones smaller than that with them too. i think it also depends on what type of rhom you have


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> NOOO!!!
> 
> Hes.....a......SPILO..omg.......Im going to commit suicide.....
> 
> ...


spilos are cool man. dont trip


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Like what???


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

You should be more pissed at yourself then the dude who sold it to you, you could have looked at it more carfully, plus a spilo is a tight fish to have ne ways, if you dont want it ill be glad to buy it from you.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice spilo


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

At myself? He didnt have any scutes developed at a time... The reason Im upset is because he lied to me, and that a rhom was what I was expecting, and as my first rhom it was pretty disappointing.

Anyways, one thing I spotted was that my piranha, on his tail fin, the coloration goes from clear to black, not all clear with a sort of clear-black-clear like a spilo has.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Take a look

This is a picture of judazz's, are those scutes?

Edit: His fins dont look like this

He looks ALOT like this (yellow bottom fin, tail fin color, red on his body, he HAD red eyes

Still think hes this, but he has yellow, do rhoms have yellow on their bottom fin?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If it has scutes it's a sanchezi.

That shot of Judazz's does not have scutes.

Sorry man, it's a nice fish but it's still not a rhom if it has scutes. If it would make you feel better get a flank shot the shows the scutes and post it in Frank's ID forum and he will tell you it is a sanchezi as well.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Im recharging the batteries as we speak, Ill try tomorrow if he even moves. Thanks.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay well here are the pictures:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

222222222


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

33333333


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

444444444


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

55555555


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

6666666666


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

7777777777


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

8888888888


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

999999999


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

10


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

11


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I know theyre not the best, but its the best I could, now if we could get some expertise (Judazz, Frank, Twitch, Freeze, Mori, and anyone else I forgot..)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Spilo or no Spilo....Rhom or no Rhom....GREAT FISH!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's not a Spilo you got there - the name Spilo CF, as used in the Info Center, is obsolete (and needs to be changed): Rhom-ish fish with a bright red belly/throat were called Spilo CF before the name S. sanchezi entered the stage, and that's what I think it is: S. sanchezi.



OPEFE on S. sanchezi said:


> Often sold under the common name of SPILO CF or Ruby Red SPILO, even as S. medinai. The species is not an actual spilopleura and may form a group that is part of the rhombeus complex of species. The tail fin (as seen here) is continuously bit by other piranhas giving it a mid-band appearance on the tail. It is for this reason my opinion is the fish was misidentified by experts as a spilopleura.


More than likely not a Rhom indeed, but as you can read in the quoted text a species possibly belonging to the S. rhombeus complex. The tail fin is a useful lead: your fish does not have the clear terminal band (hyaline), typical of fish in the Spilopleura complex.

To get a final word on this, I'll move this thread to the right forum, so:

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont rhoms have scutes too??? (PLEASE SAY YES....)
> ...


want to clear something up. The scutes (which are actually called serrae) you see are present on ALL serrasalmus species. Hence the name SERRAsallmus. S. sanchezi serrae are more prominent and that is what makes them easy to separate from S.rhombeus


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

traumatic said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> ...


Unless you're seeing something I'm not, I wouldn't say my rhom has scutes per se. There is one scute before the anal fin, but "one scute" is different from "scutes" and is quite different from the belly scutes on a sanchezi IMO


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm, Frank, any final word??


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

well thats no spilo. get some better pics.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha....are you serious? Those ARE better pictures. Let me clear something up......my camera blows. Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> L ChiNo LoCo Posted Today, 05:33 PM
> Hmm, Frank, any final word??


1. Photos are not the best and fuzzy.

2. There is HOWEVER one photo that does show the the belly serrae. S. sanchezi.

I'm going to consider scanning several species photos in for OPEFE to show species serrae and the type of scutes to look for.


----------

